# Suggestions for larger fish



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 65gal. planted with a mixed batch of fish. 

I want to have shrimp again but my angel fish prohibit this.

I really like their size, however, and would like some large fish that won't eat shrimp.

My tank averages at about 6.3 pH. I'm committed to keeping my 2 clown loaches- I've had them for years now. I also really want to have diamond tetras again. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you might have a hard time with this, the reason being usually any fish with a big enough mouth will eat a shrimp. That being said I kept a pair of full grown turquoise jewel cichlids in a 29g with cherry shrimp. They would hammer them if they could but I had some really porous driftwood in there for the shrimp to hide in, and they got wise to the jewels. Even now I see my Emperor tetras go after shrimp in my 75g. You can probably pull this off as along as there are plenty of hiding places for the shrimp. Some rainbow fish might work as they usually stay in the middle or upper water column. I'm sure there are other fish out there that would qualify. Just be aware there will be some predation going on.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks- that is sadly as I figured. I'm growing a nice lawn of blyxa- in the past, this kept the loaches from doing too much harm. Maybe the angels will also be easily foiled. ;-)


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry but the clowns get really big, and Im sure they'll eat the shrimps.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I know both of those things. The funny thing about my clowns is that they're 4 and 5 years old (I have 2) and the largest is still only about 5" long- maybe if I fed them a ton or had an even larger tank they'd reach their potential size? And so long as there's a dense foreground, the clowns can't really hinder the shrimp population (fast breeders like cherry shrimp at least). But yeah, it's something to watch, for sure.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are pearl gouramis big enough for you? Mine do not seem very interested in the shrimp.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Lemon Tetras regularily munch on my Red Cherry shrimp. Even ones you'd think were too big for them to chow down. When I had Angelfish they would go after full grown Amanos.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had pearly gouramis for a while- they're beautiful but never really left the upper level of the water- made them kind of hard to see most of the time. They also, like most gouramis, got really territorial and would duke it out over sides of the tank. :-/ 

I think I just have to live with what I have... :-/ Or start off with 100 cherries and just hope I don't notice so much when they get picked off slowly.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you need a nano- shrimp only tank..  
hint hint...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its like....Who doesnt like shrimp?


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep, another tank for shrimp. Even a big pickle jar will work. ;-)


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

5 gallon shrimp paradise anyone?


----------



## isellcars (May 16, 2012)

Denison barbs are really nice and what I am getting those for me tank and I have lots of shrimp. Or try rainbows as well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So guess what just died? My pea puffer in the 4 gallon nano... I think you folks willed it so that I could have a 4 gal. shrimp paradise.

I tested the phosphates on it- WAY high (off the charts high). I added a phosphate removal pad- brought it down a lot. Any suggestion on those? How long is it good for before I need a new one? The phosphates are high in the tap water- so ever time I do a water change, they'll spike again. Is this ok? Is there a better product? Purigen is great and all but a pain to maintain and expensive.

Anyway, before getting the pea puffer, I couldn't get shrimp to stay alive in this tank. No idea what the story was. And I can't find anything indicating that phosphates would have been the problem. So I'm going to let the tank be for a while- do a water change, NOT add Excel, and keep testing it. Maybe my dechlor chems. weren't acting fast enough before I dumped the water in? Who knows...

Long story short, this my be the end to my need for shrimp and large fish to co-mingle.


----------

